# gentoo zu schwierig, DistroWechsel - doch portage mitnehmen

## scurrell

Nach langem hin und her und rumgezuckel. gentoo ist zu heftig.

Also eine einfache Distro installiert.

Doch portage/emerge möchte ich mitnehmen. Ist doch nur ein python-script.

Allerdings fehlen mir jetzt einige Variablen und möglicherweise Abhängigkeiten.

Meine Vorgehensweise:

```
 tar xvjpf stage3

tar xvjpf /usr/portage

tar <neue Distro drüber>

reboot
```

Hab auch hier was gefunden. Aber völlig outdated und geschlossen.

Insbesondere /profile/desktop

----------

## hasufell

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Doch portage/emerge möchte ich mitnehmen. Ist doch nur ein python-script.

 

Ähm nein.

```

# wc -l /var/db/pkg/sys-apps/portage-2.2.10/CONTENTS 

4300 /var/db/pkg/sys-apps/portage-2.2.10/CONTENTS

# cloc $(equery f --filter obj portage | grep -v doc | grep -v man | grep -v confi | grep -v python3.2 | grep -v python2.7)

     324 text files.

     311 unique files.                                          

    1259 files ignored.

http://cloc.sourceforge.net v 1.60  T=4.13 s (70.2 files/s, 19925.8 lines/s)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Language                      files          blank        comment           code

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Python                          245           9829          11111          53458

Bourne Shell                      9            540            602           3819

Bourne Again Shell               36            401            340           2194

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SUM:                            290          10770          12053          59471

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

Was du vorhast ist noch wesentlich schwieriger als ein normales Gentoo. Ich kann mir da allerhand Sachen vorstellen mit denen ich nie konfrontiert werden möchte.

----------

## Fijoldar

Warum nicht einfach Sabayon (http://www.sabayon.org/)? Da hast du ein Gentoo mit Binärpaketen und kannst trotzdem Portage nutzen. Installiert ist es dank grafischem Installer ganz schnell. Wenn du damit zurecht kommst, kannst du später immer nochmal zum original Gentoo zurück. Viele gehen genau diesen Weg.

----------

## cryptosteve

Calculate Linux fiele mir da auch noch ein.

Ansonsten ist es imho eine ziemlich blöde Idee, das Paketmanagement einer Distribution mit einem importierten Paketmanagement einer anderen Distribution zu umgehen. Das funktioniert nur in wenigen Fällen und wäre Paketmanagement so einfach übertragbar, gabe es das bei der Installation gleich zur Auswahl.

----------

## hasufell

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> Da hast du ein Gentoo mit Binärpaketen und kannst trotzdem Portage nutzen.

 

Anmerkung dazu: Gentoo hat auch Unterstützung für Binärpakete.

Nur bieten wir keinen konsistenten Binhost an.

----------

## l3u

Will man ja – abgesehen von sowas wie z. B. LibreOffice – auch gar nicht haben.

----------

## py-ro

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Will man ja – abgesehen von sowas wie z. B. LibreOffice – auch gar nicht haben.

 

Sagst du, ich hab nen Binhost für unsere Server und nen Overlay, welches den jeweiligen Softwarebestand bestimmt  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Wir schweifen zwar ab, aber: für die breite Masse ist es denke ich okay, dass es keine offiziellen Bin-Hosts gibt. Gentoo lebt ja gerade von den vielen Auswahlmöglichkeiten, die man hat, wenn man alles selbst baut. Natürlich kann das Hosten von Binärpaketen für ein Netzwerk etc. von Vorteil sein. Und das spricht ja auch für Gentoo, dass auch das geht.

----------

## Fijoldar

Ich habe auch Sabayon nicht primär wegen den Binärpaketen vorgeschlagen, sondern weil es einen grafischen Installations-Assistenten hat. Ich denke, das ist genau das, was scurell im Moment am ehesten braucht. Es hapert ja an der Installation des Grundsystems und nicht an einzelnen Programmen. Da ist es dann schon angenehmer, wenn man sich den Kernel nicht selbst kompilieren muss, gerade wenn man sowieso recht neu bei Linux ist.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> (...) Da ist es dann schon angenehmer, wenn man sich den Kernel nicht selbst kompilieren muss, gerade wenn man sowieso recht neu bei Linux ist.

 *husthustgenkernelhusthust*

----------

## OCmylife

Wie ich bereits geschrieben hatte: Nimm Archlinux.

Pacman ist auch ein sehr sehr guter Paketmanager und vor allem ist es VERDAMMT schnell. Zudem lernst Du gerade bei der Installation und beim konfigurieren die Grundlagen, die dir momentan einfach noch fehlen. Wenn Du Dich nachher wirklich sicher mit Arch fühlst und Dir langweilig wird, kannst Du den Sprung zu Gentoo wieder wagen  :Wink: 

Sabayon ist auch eine sehr gute Distribution. Dir wird aber selbst bei der Core-installation einfach viel zu viel abgenommen und Du lernst einfach nichts.

----------

## musv

Auch Pacman / Yaourt haben ihre Schwächen. Und die liegen bei den Abhängigkeiten, die explizit installiert wurden. Das müllt das System leicht zu, wenn man nicht aufpasst.

----------

## OCmylife

Da hast Du sicher Recht und das war für mich damals auch der Punkt zu Gentoo zu wechseln. Aber Gentoo ist mit seinem Wissen einfach eine Qual und mit Arch kann er erstmal die Grundlagen lernen.

Mit Arch lernt er erstmal, wo die Dateien liegen, wie er in sein System von einer Live-Cd "chrootet", wie er einen X-server installiert, wie er sein Netzwerk einrichtet und konfiguriert, wie Konfigurationsdateien bearbeitet werden, Dienste gestartet, gestoppt und automatisch beim booten geladen werden, dann die grundlegenden Befehle wie useradd, cp, mv, rm, mkdir usw. usf.

Das lernt er weder bei Ubuntu, noch bei Sabayon oder Opensuse und aus dem Grund würde ich Arch vorziehen. Die Distro nimmt ihm trotzdem genug Arbeit ab, damit es nicht wie hier in einem völligen Desaster endet. Er braucht sich weder um den Kernel, noch um die Use-flags, oder das maskieren und demaskieren von Dateien kümmern, falls beim updaten mal Blocks entstehen.

----------

## kurisu

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  *Fijoldar wrote:*   (...) Da ist es dann schon angenehmer, wenn man sich den Kernel nicht selbst kompilieren muss, gerade wenn man sowieso recht neu bei Linux ist. *husthustgenkernelhusthust*

 

Okay, das nimmt dem Unkundigen die manuelle Konfiguration des Kernels ab. Hat man aber auch sonst herzlich wenig Plan von GNU/Linux, dann ist einem damit nicht wirklich geholfen. Somit ist Fijoldar die Empfehlung von Sabayon durchaus anheimzustellen. Hinsichtlich scurrell jedoch mag Arch Linux, vielleicht auch Suse, ebenso ratsam sein.

----------

## scurrell

Hab erstmal ein paar Installationen mit calculate vorgenommen.

Leider kann ich mich da nicht als root einloggen. Die Festplatte rennt 30 min. Dann geht das Licht aus. Ende.

Und meinen User kann ich auch nicht in die sudoers einfügen, bei der Installation.

Nach Sabayon und  calculate werd ich mal arch ausprobieren.

Mal sehen, ob ich da weiterkomm. 

Das schlimmste Problem ist eben die Konsole. Wenn ich da nichts lesen kann. Und das mit den ebid's versteh ich nicht.

Kann dass nicht bei der nächsten Stage geändert werden ? no, this is kernel problem. Thanks.

musv: Deine docs sind ok. Aber funktioniert nicht. Nix mit KonsoleResolution-Umschaltung.

Auch wenn ich, wie empfohlen alle udev, video und vga aus grub entferne, 

Konsole bleibt auf 2048.

P.S.: Wäre vielleicht jemand noch mal so freundlich mir einen arch-link zu geben. forum suche scheitert.

P.P.S. User scheitert bei calculate ein Zertifikat zu erhalten. Wo kommt 198.162.0.56 her ?  ( local ip )

Bei dhcp vergebe ich keine ip's

----------

## cryptosteve

Wenn ich Dich so lese, frage ich mich, ob Du nicht mit einer virtuellen Maschine (z.B. VirtualBox) besser dran wärst, als laufend mit nativen Installationen. Da umschiffst Du für den Anfang wenigstens die Hardware-Probleme ... außerdem gibts diverse Distributionen bereits fertig installiert als Image zum Downloaden.

----------

## Josef.95

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Das schlimmste Problem ist eben die Konsole. Wenn ich da nichts lesen kann.

 

Hehe, die native am besten geeignete Auflösung des Monitors zu bekommen ist doch gut und richtig - das ist normal genau das was man möchte.

Eventuell fehlt nur eine passende Brille? (ich kenne das Brillenproblem im alter).

----------

## OCmylife

https://downloads.archlinux.de/iso/2014.06.01/archlinux-2014.06.01-dual.iso <- Download-link

https://wiki.archlinux.de/title/Anleitung_f%C3%BCr_Einsteiger <- Der Anleitung folgen und glücklich sein

Sowieso ist das Arch-wiki sehr aktuell, verständlich geschrieben und leicht nachzuvollziehen. Das haben die aber nicht umsonst gemacht. Solltest Du dort ohne vorherige Recherche ins Forum gehen, gibt es ein "Read the fucking Manual"  :Wink: 

Zur Schriftgröße im tty:

https://bbs.archlinux.de/viewtopic.php?id=25671

Und generell gilt, wie auch bei Gentoo:

http://www.gidf.de/

----------

## kurisu

Zur Information: auf keinem meiner langjährigen Gentoo Systeme existiert weder /etc/vconsole.conf noch /usr/share/kbd/consolefonts. Meines Wissens ist das nur für systemd relevant. Ein Initialisierungssystem, das bei Gentoo nicht unbedingt als gegeben erachtet werden kann. Im Resultat kann man nur mutmaßen, dass die im Grunde hervorragende Dokumentation zu Arch Linux, Wiki einerseits, Forum anderseits, entgegen andersartiger Verlautbarungen offenbar doch nicht als grundsätzlich systemübergreifende, geradezu ubiquitär anwendbare Bibel taugt. Gentoo ist eben anders.

----------

## OCmylife

Jap, die /etc/vconsole.conf ist lediglich für Systemd gedacht und war auch gar nicht als Lösung für Gentoo, sondern falls er Arch eine Chance geben will.  :Wink: 

Auch hier wird wieder klar, dass man bei Gentoo einiges an Grundwissen mitbringen muss, da die Dateien bei verschiedenen Konfigurationen unterschiedlich sein können. Wie weit ist Herr Scurrel jetzt eigentlich mit seiner Distributionswahl gekommen?

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *kurisu wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*    *Fijoldar wrote:*   (...) Da ist es dann schon angenehmer, wenn man sich den Kernel nicht selbst kompilieren muss, gerade wenn man sowieso recht neu bei Linux ist. *husthustgenkernelhusthust* 
> 
> Okay, das nimmt dem Unkundigen die manuelle Konfiguration des Kernels ab. Hat man aber auch sonst herzlich wenig Plan von GNU/Linux, dann ist einem damit nicht wirklich geholfen. Somit ist Fijoldar die Empfehlung von Sabayon durchaus anheimzustellen. Hinsichtlich scurrell jedoch mag Arch Linux, vielleicht auch Suse, ebenso ratsam sein.

 Nunja, ein fehler, der gerne gemacht wird, ist, ein gentoo stage zu entpacken, chroot auszuführen und dann ewig und drei Tage in dieser reichlich volatilen Umgebung zu verbringen.

Man kann vom Einschalten der Maschine bis zum ersten selbsttätigen Neustart durchaus weniger als 20 Minuten brauchen. Ab da ist es erst ratsam zu tüfteln. Ich weiß das aus eigener schmerzlicher Erfahrung. Ewig rumgepopelt, und dann Mist gebaut. War toll die (viel zu komplizierte) RAID Struktur manuell wieder zusammenzufrickeln um wieder per chroot reinzukommen.  :Wink: 

Wenn man mit genkernel sich fix einen (höchst warscheinlich) startbaren kernel zusammenschrauben lässt, ist später, sobald die Kiste von selbst starten kann, immernoch genug Zeit sich seinen Wunschkernel zusammenzukonfigurieren.  :Wink: 

Allerdings, @scurrell, frage ich mich, ob es bei dir nicht erstmal sowas wie Linux Mint sein sollte?

----------

## scurrell

Entweder gentoo, zentoo, calculate oder funtoo.

Der Rest ist doch ohne portage/emerge.

Stundenlang Abhängigkeiten herauszusuchen -> kanste vergessen.

Allerdings ist calculate russiche Technik. Hab noch nie einen russichen  Rechner gehabt. Komm auch mit der Tastatur nicht zurande.

emerge -av Packet

Dann kommen wir uns näher. Inbesondere emerge rox

Was ist das Problem mit den gtk-Treibern ? Wieso haben die Slot-Probleme ?

----------

## Christian99

auch andere paket verwaltungen lösen abhängigkeiten auf. ich hab jetzt selbst nur erfahrung mit Ubuntu, aber ich würde davon ausgehen, dass suse redhat und die meisten anderen auch paketverwaltungen haben, die abhängigkeiten selbst auflösen.

----------

## scurrell

Ihr kennt mich ja jetzt ein bisschen.

Und tut mir leid. Mein Favorit ist ROX.

Doch ich hab bisher noch keine Distro gefunden, wo ich das als X installieren kann. Außer bei Puppy.

Doch Puppy ist ein Rescue-System. Und das ist für den täglichen Gebrauch nicht geeignet.

Sicherlich, ich hab mich auch mit Gnome, KDE und xfce beschäftigt.

Da find ich ja auch was. Doch rox ?

Wäre für/über Anregungen/Infos/Distros erfreut.

----------

## Christian99

http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=rox&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all

zum beispiel

----------

## scurrell

ubuntu kommt doch mit gnome. Kann ich da einfach rox drüberinstallieren ?

Hab's nicht ausprobiert. Will erstmal auf 1150/1633 updaten.

----------

## Christian99

ja, klar da kannst du einfach alles andere was bei ubuntu dabei ist installieren.

----------

## Annaberlin

Als Einstieg in diese Forum möchte ich das Thema wieder aufgreifen, da ich denke, dass es noch immer aktuell ist. Bei dieser Gelegenheit ein Hallo an das Forum; ich denke, dass ich bestimmt öfters mal vorbeischauen werde. Zur Problematik "schwierige Gentoo Installation" kann ich sagen, dass ich schon seit vielen Jahren Linux - insbesondere Gentoo - interessiert war. Allerdings bin ich stets an irgendwelchen Punkten in der deutschen Gentoo-Wiki gescheitert. Schließlich habe ich mich an Arch herangewagt und nach vielen Anläufen stand ein funktionierendes Arch auf der Platte. Bei der Installationsprozedur mit Hilfe der Wiki "Arch Linux für Einsteiger" konnte ich soviel lernen, was Linux betrifft, so dass der nächste Anlauf über Funtoo-Linux das reinste Kinderspiel war. Mit Funtoo-Gnome bin ich gerade am Schreiben. Inzwischen läuft nebenbei eine reine Gentoo-Installation auf einem USB-Stick (der Genkernel wird gerade kompiliert),, und ich bin ganz sicher, dass ich in Kürze von einem rreinem Gentoo starten kann.

Ich kann einem Gentoo-Interessierten wirklich abraten, es zunächst mit Ubuntu oder Mint zu versuchenb. Es bringt rein gar nichts !!

Schaut Euch mal das "Arch für Einsteiger" an, es ist wirklich keine Hexerei. Danach klappt es bestimmt mit Funtoo oder auch Gentoo als Königsdisziplin.

Herzliche Grüße aus Berlin!

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

 *Annaberlin wrote:*   

> Als Einstieg in diese Forum möchte ich das Thema wieder aufgreifen, da ich denke, dass es noch immer aktuell ist. Bei dieser Gelegenheit ein Hallo an das Forum; ich denke, dass ich bestimmt öfters mal vorbeischauen werde. Zur Problematik "schwierige Gentoo Installation" kann ich sagen, dass ich schon seit vielen Jahren Linux - insbesondere Gentoo - interessiert war. Allerdings bin ich stets an irgendwelchen Punkten in der deutschen Gentoo-Wiki gescheitert. Schließlich habe ich mich an Arch herangewagt und nach vielen Anläufen stand ein funktionierendes Arch auf der Platte. Bei der Installationsprozedur mit Hilfe der Wiki "Arch Linux für Einsteiger" konnte ich soviel lernen, was Linux betrifft, so dass der nächste Anlauf über Funtoo-Linux das reinste Kinderspiel war. Mit Funtoo-Gnome bin ich gerade am Schreiben. Inzwischen läuft nebenbei eine reine Gentoo-Installation auf einem USB-Stick (der Genkernel wird gerade kompiliert),, und ich bin ganz sicher, dass ich in Kürze von einem rreinem Gentoo starten kann.
> 
> Ich kann einem Gentoo-Interessierten wirklich abraten, es zunächst mit Ubuntu oder Mint zu versuchenb. Es bringt rein gar nichts !!
> 
> Schaut Euch mal das "Arch für Einsteiger" an, es ist wirklich keine Hexerei. Danach klappt es bestimmt mit Funtoo oder auch Gentoo als Königsdisziplin.
> ...

 

Hehe  :Smile:  Ich benutze zum installieren von Gentoo immer die sysresccd, da kann man schön bequem X starten, dann kann man auch ganz bequem auf die Dokumentation zugreifen, oder beliebig im Internet surfen, falls man mal etwas nachschlagen muss. Nach dem Grundlegendem einrichten installiere ich noch schnell Lynx in dem Basissystem und nutze den dann nach dem ersten Bootvorgang um dinge nachzuschlagen (Die meisten Linux Seiten sind sehr gut kompatibel mit lynx, so dass man wenig Probleme mit dem Nachschlagen hat. Auf die Art und Weise habe ich auch vor Jahren mal ein LFS bzw. BLFS gebastelt, habe ich viel gelernt und es hat auch Spaß gemacht bin dann aber aus bequemlichkeit doch wieder zurück zu Gentoo gegangen  :Smile: .

----------

## tazinblack

 *py-ro wrote:*   

>  *l3u wrote:*   Will man ja – abgesehen von sowas wie z. B. LibreOffice – auch gar nicht haben. 
> 
> Sagst du, ich hab nen Binhost für unsere Server und nen Overlay, welches den jeweiligen Softwarebestand bestimmt 

 

Von sowas träum ich auch, hab mir aber nie die Zeit dafür genommen.

Kann man dich ausleihen   :Wink:  oder gibst du auch Einblicke in dein System?

----------

## tazinblack

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Wenn ich Dich so lese, frage ich mich, ob Du nicht mit einer virtuellen Maschine (z.B. VirtualBox) besser dran wärst, als laufend mit nativen Installationen. Da umschiffst Du für den Anfang wenigstens die Hardware-Probleme ... außerdem gibts diverse Distributionen bereits fertig installiert als Image zum Downloaden.

 

Hast Du da Beispiele für und sind die dann einigermaßen aktuell?

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

>  *cryptosteve wrote:*   Wenn ich Dich so lese, frage ich mich, ob Du nicht mit einer virtuellen Maschine (z.B. VirtualBox) besser dran wärst, als laufend mit nativen Installationen. Da umschiffst Du für den Anfang wenigstens die Hardware-Probleme ... außerdem gibts diverse Distributionen bereits fertig installiert als Image zum Downloaden. 
> 
> Hast Du da Beispiele für und sind die dann einigermaßen aktuell?

 

https://virtualboxes.org/images/

Guck mal hier nach  :Wink: 

----------

## Annaberlin

So, habe mich zwischendurch nicht gemeldet, wegen eines Kurzurlaubs in Sizilien. Funtoo wird wohl von der Platte fliegen und einem reinrassigen Gentoo weichen   :Smile:  Also die Installation hat jetzt auch nur 3 Stunden gedauert. Paritionen hatte ich vorher mit gparted angelegt. Das Mounten der Partitionen brachte ein paar Probleme mit sich, weil ich weitergedacht hatte, als eigentlich notwendig. Das Gentoo Buch von Tobias Scherbaum war sehr hilfreich und kann ich wirklich weiterempfehlen.

Jetzt nur noch ein paar Dienste und den UEFI-Loader installieren dürfte es dann gewesen sein. Ansonsten schreie ich hier um Hilfe  :Smile: 

----------

## Annaberlin

Edit:

Leider war die Installation von Gnome schwieriger als erwartet und brach gleich zu Anfang mit umfangreichen Fehlermeldungen ab.

Das hat mich fast den ganzen Sonntag gekostet, bis ich in einem anderen Forum las, das OpenRC mit neueren Gnome-Versionen unter Gentoo nicht kompatibel sein soll.

Wie hat das eigentlich Funtoo hinbekommen?

Aber Schwamm darüber, nach Umstellung auf SystemD scheint es jetzt zu laufen, es werden jetzt 389 Pakete installiert.

Das macht wirklich den Reiz von Gentoo aus, dass man ständig auf lösbare Probleme stößt und  man wirklich gefordert wird   :Laughing:  .

Mit meinen Spracheinstellungen scheint auch etwas nicht zu stimmen, bekomme ständig die Warnmeldung: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (de_DE_UTF8).

Na mal schaun.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Es gibt keine locale mit dem Namen de_DE_UTF8 die heißt de_DE.utf8 manchmal auch de_DE.UTF-8.

Da muss dir irgendwo ein Tippfehler beim einrichten der locales passiert sein.

Guck mal in /etc/locale.gen und in /etc/env.d (Hier würde ich "grep de_DE_UTF8 -l *" [-l ist ein kleines L] eingeben dann wird dir jede Datei angezeigt die diese Information enthält und du kannst sie dann per nano oder anderem editor korrigieren).

Ich nutze ja lieber Kde, seit gnome den systemd zwang eingebaut hat, ich mag openrc einfach viel lieber  :Smile: 

----------

## Annaberlin

Hallo Child of Sun24, vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Das könnte sein, dass mir da ein Schreibfehler unterlaufen ist. Allerdings läuft derzeit die Gnome-Installation durch (sind noch fast 200 Pakete), so dass ich erst später den Fehler fixen kann.

LG

----------

## Annaberlin

So, da bin ich leider wieder  :Confused: 

Als von Gnome muss ich mich wohl verabschieden wegen OpenRC.    :Sad:   Eine grafische Benutzeroberfläche wäre allerdings irgendwie schön, z.B. KDE5/Plasma.

Allerdings scheint Gentoo mit mir auf Kriegsfuß zu stehen, da ich nach eingabe des Befehls emerge kde-meta folgende Hinweise bekomme:

(chroot) funtoo / # emerge kde-meta

setlocale: unsupported locale setting

!!! Found 2 make.conf files, using both '/etc/make.conf' and '/etc/portage/make.conf'

setlocale: unsupported locale setting

 * IMPORTANT: 14 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=media-video/ffmpeg-2.8:0=" has unmet requirements.

- media-video/ffmpeg-2.8.6::gentoo USE="X aac alsa bzip2 encode gpl hardcoded-tables iconv mp3 network opengl postproc sdl threads truetype vorbis x264 xcb xvid zlib -aacplus (-altivec) -amr -amrenc (-armv5te) (-armv6) (-armv6t2) (-armvfp) -bluray -bs2b -cdio -celt -cpudetection -debug -doc -examples -faac -fdk -flite -fontconfig -frei0r -fribidi -gme -gnutls -gsm -iec61883 -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg2k -ladspa -libass -libcaca (-libressl) -librtmp -libsoxr -libv4l -lzma (-mipsdspr1) (-mipsdspr2) (-mipsfpu) -modplug (-neon) -openal -openssl -opus -oss -pic -pulseaudio -quvi -samba -schroedinger -snappy -speex -ssh -static-libs -test -theora -twolame -v4l -vaapi -vdpau -vpx -wavpack -webp -x265 -zvbi" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 -3dnow -3dnowext -avx -avx2 -fma3 -fma4 -mmxext -sse3 -sse4_1 -sse4_2 -ssse3 -xop" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffescape ffeval ffhash fourcc2pixfmt graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart sidxindex trasher"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    cpu_flags_x86_sse? ( cpu_flags_x86_mmxext )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    libv4l? ( v4l ) fftools_cws2fws? ( zlib ) test? ( encode ) postproc? ( gpl ) frei0r? ( gpl ) cdio? ( gpl ) samba? ( gpl ) zvbi? ( gpl ) encode? ( x264? ( gpl ) x265? ( gpl ) xvid? ( gpl ) X? ( !xcb? ( gpl ) ) ) cpu_flags_x86_avx2? ( cpu_flags_x86_avx ) cpu_flags_x86_fma4? ( cpu_flags_x86_avx ) cpu_flags_x86_fma3? ( cpu_flags_x86_avx ) cpu_flags_x86_xop? ( cpu_flags_x86_avx ) cpu_flags_x86_avx? ( cpu_flags_x86_sse4_2 ) cpu_flags_x86_sse4_2? ( cpu_flags_x86_sse4_1 ) cpu_flags_x86_sse4_1? ( cpu_flags_x86_ssse3 ) cpu_flags_x86_ssse3? ( cpu_flags_x86_sse3 ) cpu_flags_x86_sse3? ( cpu_flags_x86_sse2 ) cpu_flags_x86_sse2? ( cpu_flags_x86_sse ) cpu_flags_x86_sse? ( cpu_flags_x86_mmxext ) cpu_flags_x86_mmxext? ( cpu_flags_x86_mmx ) cpu_flags_x86_3dnowext? ( cpu_flags_x86_3dnow ) cpu_flags_x86_3dnow? ( cpu_flags_x86_mmx )

(dependency required by "media-video/vlc-2.2.4::gentoo[-libav,-vdpau,avcodec,avformat]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-libs/phonon-vlc-0.9.0::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-libs/phonon-4.9.0::gentoo[vlc]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/knotifications-5.26.0::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/kwallet-5.26.0::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/kio-5.26.0-r2::gentoo[kwallet]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/kinit-5.26.0::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/kded-5.26.0::gentoo" [ebuild])

(chroot) funtoo / # 

Ich vermute, dass ich irgendwo eine Eintragung vergessen habe, aber welche? Muss da etwas per Hand aufgelöst werden? 

Habe übrigens den Genkernel verwendet. Vielleicht gibt es da Probleme mit meiner Skylake-CPU?

Kein Gnome, kein KDE, vielleicht geht openbox?

LG

  

----------

## Annaberlin

Den CPU-Anzeigefehler konnte  ich inzwischen beheben. Installation von Xfce4 scheint aber zu klappen. Schauen wir mal, wie es weitergeht. Gentoo ist wirklich ein OS nach meinem Geschmack  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Du solltest sichergehen das /etc/make.conf und /etc/portage/make.conf die selben Daten enthalten, an deiner stelle würde ich die make.conf in /etc löschen (Vorher beide Dateien vergleichen und die /etc/portage/make.conf entsprechend aktualisieren) und nur die /etc/portage benutzen (Ist heute der Standard).

Der setlocale Fehler hat noch den Bezug zu dem was ich dir vorher schon geschrieben habe (Wegen de_DE.utf8).

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 -3dnow -3dnowext -avx -avx2 -fma3 -fma4 -mmxext -sse3 -sse4_1 -sse4_2 -ssse3 -xop"

Kannst du global in der make.conf eintragen, würde diese aber an deinen Prozessor anpassen, da ansonsten wichtige Features unbenutzt bleiben (Gerade die ganzen sse Befehlssätze).

Nachdem ich auf Wikipedia war würde ich das so umschreiben (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel-Skylake-Mikroarchitektur):

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 -3dnow -3dnowext avx avx2 fma3 -fma4 mmxext sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 -xop"

Damit sollten alle eigenschaften deines Prozessors ausgenutzt werden.

Wie gesagt die Zeile kannst du einfach per copy&paste in deine make.conf übernehmen.

Und benutz zur Installation von Kde lieber "emerge plasma-meta" damit wird gleich Kde5 installiert, danach kannst du mit "emerge kde-apps-meta" alle Kde Anwendungen hinzufügen (Oder du suchst sie dir unter kde-apps/ einzeln raus)

Achso auch LINGUAS="de" sollte in der make.conf stehen (Jedenfalls falls du die Deutsche Lokalisierung installieren willst).

Ist schon spannend mit Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Annaberlin

Hi Child_of_Sun_24, 

das ist wirklich ein nettes Forum hier, dankeschön   :Very Happy:  , Inzwischen läuft auf meinem (Gentoo)Rechner ein XfCE4, alles überaus flüssig. Vielleicht bilde ich mir es mir nur ein, aber mir scheint, dass der PC einen Tick flüssiger läuft, als mit Arch. 

Der Grund kann aber auch sein, dass alles noch neu ist.

Jedenfalls macht Gentoo richtig Spaß  :Smile: 

Zunächst werde ich einige Sachen konfigurieren und die vorhandenen Fehler fixen, auch dank Deiner Tipps. In der etc/make.conf hatte ich übrigens die CPU auskommentiert, woraufhin sich dei Fehlermeldungen drastisch reuziert hatten.

Nun kann ich aber die CPU-Daten wieder eintragen!   :Very Happy: 

Da ich mir im Urlaub eine kräftige Halsentzündung zugezogen hatte und jetzt krankgeschrieben bin, kann ich die nächsten Tage nutzen, meine Programme zu installieren. Die werden dann beim späteren Umstieg auf Plasma übernommen.

Ansonsten gefällt mir XFCE4 schon sehr gut.

Danke noch einmal und LG annaberlin

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Na dann gute Besserung  :Smile: 

Habe gerade gesehen ich habe einen Fehler bei den Cpu Flags gemacht, die Zeile muss so heißen:

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 avx avx2 fma3 mmxext sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

Die Flags die man nicht haben will/braucht dürfen auch nicht angegeben sein (Auch nicht mit - davor)

Finde das Forum hier auch sehr schön, habe bisher immer Hilfe bei Problemen bekommen  :Smile: 

----------

## Annaberlin

Vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche. Langsam geht es auch aufwärts!!   :Cool: 

Der heutige Tag war unerwartet ein voller Gentoo-Erfolg, obwohl ich bisher 8 Stunden an meinem Gentoo saß   :Very Happy: 

XFCE4 war wohl nicht der Burner, nach einigen Konfigurationsarbeiten verabschiedeten sich dauerhaft die obere Leiste und der untere Dock.

Bei der Suche im IN nach einer Lösung bin ich auf folgende Seite gestoßen: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GNOME/GNOME_Without_systemd .

Demnach ist es möglich mein geliebtes Gnome auch unter openRC zum Laufen zu bringen   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Anleitung ist wie bei allen Gentoo-Wikis sehr anschaulich und auch für jemanden wie mich sehr gut verständlich.

Und es hat wirklich funktioniert   :Very Happy:  Obwohl wie gewohnt, das Kompilieren sehr lange gedauert hat, hat alles problemlos geklappt, und  ich kann diesen Eintrag jetzt von einem frischen Gnome 3.20.2 schreiben (trotz openRC  :Cool:   :Cool: 

Was dann noch etwas aufgehalten hat, war die Suche nach der deutschen Lokalisierung, die jetzt aber auch steht.

Jetzt gibt es noch einiges zu tun: Programme installieren; Wlan, Drucker und Bluetooth aktivieren; ganz wichtig eine Datensicherung, was ich "Schande über mein Haupt"

pragmatisch mit meinem Acronis-Datensicherungsstick, erledigen werde.

So kann ich nicht bestätigen, dass Gentoo schwierig ist. Man muss nur genug Ergeiz aufbringen, es schaffen zu wollen.

LG annaberlin

@ Liebes Child_of-Sun_24, dass mit den CPU-Flags hatte ich auch bemerkt, da jede Menge Fehlermeldungen kamen.

Aber kein Problem, hatte die CPU-Flags vorübergehend auskommentiert und werde die richtigen Eintragungen dann nacholen (kommt auf meine ToDo LIste).

Danke herzlich für Deine Hilfe.

LG

Fertig bin ich aber ganz sicher nicht, werde bestimmt bald wieder um Hilfe schreien.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Mach das  :Smile:  Ich schaue immer mal wieder hier rein.

Wo du gerade Drucker einrichten sagst, ich habe einen Canon Pixma MP160, habe ihn nie wirklich zum laufen bekommen  :Smile:  Könnt ich mich mal wieder dran setzen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Annaberlin

Ich weiß nicht, ob der Kernel den Pixma MP160 explizit unterstützt, aber ein Versuch mit Gimp-print wäre vielleicht möglich:

http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/p_Supported_Printers.php

Soweit mir bekannt ist, ist eine Registrierung, falls nicht alle Funktionen laufen, nicht allzu kostspielig.

Meinen HP Photosmart 5520 werde ich ganz sicher zum Laufen bringen   :Smile: 

LG annaberlin

----------

## firefly

 *Annaberlin wrote:*   

> Ich weiß nicht, ob der Kernel den Pixma MP160 explizit unterstützt

 

Der kernel hat mit Druckern als solches nichts zu tun. Das läuft alles im Userspace ab. Wichtig ist hier nur ob z.b. CUPS den Drucker unterstützt oder es CUPS kompatible "Treiber" gibt

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Naja der MP160 wird sogar von Canon direkt unterstützt inklusive scangear Treiber für den Scanner, aber irgendwie habe ich das ganze nie wirklich zum laufen gekriegt (Ist binary only), war glaube ich damals im Zugaina Overlay. Einen reinen Druckertreiber sollte es wohl mittlerweile geben, deswegen probier ichs nochmal  :Smile: .

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

So, Drucker läuft  :Smile:  Sane unterstützt ihn als Scanner und den ppd Treiber für cups gibt es im Gutenprint Paket. Im Internet findet man häufig das der Pixma MP160 nur von Turboprint unterstützt wird, deswegen schreibe ich hier nochmal das er auch kostenlos von Gutenprint unterstützt wird.

----------

## Annaberlin

Jetzt muss ich um Hilfe schreien. Bitte um Entschuldigung, dass ich diesen Thread missbrauche.

Gentoo Installation mittels systemd (ist wohl Voraussetzung für Gnome, also ncht openrc) ging gut über die Bühne.

Leider lässt sich Gnome 3.x nicht so ohne Weiteres installieren. Ich liebe Gnome   :Very Happy: 

Vermutlich würde es mit KDE5/Plasma funktionieren, aber wieso einfach machen, wenn es auch umstänlich geht.

Es wäre wirlich nett, liebes Forum, wenn sich jemand erbarmen würde, dennn ich bekomme gnome auf Gentoo einfach nicht gebacken   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Nach Anstoß von emerge --ask gnome, bekomme ich nach Runterzählen  diverser ebuilds diese Meldung:

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2j:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8f:0[bindist=] required by (net-misc/openssh-7.3_p1-r6:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                     

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2j:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g:0[-bindist] required by (net-voip/telepathy-gabble-0.18.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                            

Edit: konnte das Problem selbst lösen, war eigentlich ganz einfach. dev-libs/openssl musste gelöscht werden  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  . jetzt läuft Gnome (351 Pakete) durch. 

Wollte den Beitrag nicht komplett löschen, vielleicht hat jemand das gleiche Problem und kommt nicht weiter.

LG annaberlin

----------

## artbody

Ich geb da auch mal etwas von meinen Erfahrungen dazu.  :Very Happy: 

Zu Sabayon ... habe ich leider die Erfahrung gemacht, daß wenn die Grafikkarte (bei mir eine Nvidia) nicht von dem vorcompilierten Kernel ( modul nv) unterstützt wird das ganze einfach nicht wirklich funktioniert.

Bei mir war es dann obwohl zuerst von NV unterstützt nach einem Update soweit, daß Kernel + NV die Grafikkarte plötzlich nicht mehr unterstützte.

 :Embarassed: 

Man muß dann auch einen Kernel selber bauen usw.

Früher (1994) hatte ich mal mit Suse angefangen, Die hatten aber irgendwann so um 200x meine Lieblingsoberfläche den Enlightenment (16) herausgenommen. Sowie diverse mir liebgewordene Tools wie worker (Dateimanager) scite (Texteditor) ... usw. Hab dann zu Redhat und etwas später auf Mandriva (dev) gewechselt. 

2005 hatte ich mir dann mal gentoo angeschaut.   :Cool: 

OK Gentoo hatte alle meine Lieblingsprogramme   :Razz: 

und die sind heute noch drin   :Wink: 

Zur Instalation kann ich jedem nur die Verwendung eines zweiten Rechners oder weiter unten beschrieben, eines zweiten laufenden Systems empfehlen 

zweiter Rechner

in den neu zu instalierenden Rechner eine Livedvd rein und über ssh einloggen.

den Rest nach Anleitung

Vorteil ist hier, daß ihr von einem voll funktionsfähigen Rechner aus über z.B. Xterm euer System aufsetzen könnt, und nebenbei die Dokumentation online in voller grafischer Qualität lesen könnt. Copy&Paste geht auch usw. 

Ich habe hier meist 2 Xterminals mit ssh Verbindung offen und editiere im einen mit Nano -w ./die*confdateien während ich im anderen die Pakete compiliere.

zweites  System

da ich allerdings 2 Festplatten drin hab, fahre ich das schon sehr lange immer so, daß ich immer ein laufendes System auf jeder Platte habe.

/var/www /home .. habe ich in gemeinsamer Benutzung für beide Systeme   :Wink: 

Das Doppelsystem kann man natürlich auch auf einer Festplatte realisieren.

dies ergibt in dem Fall die Möglichkeit den Rechner in den Grafischen Modus zu booten und auf der anderen Festplatte ein neues System per Xterm chroot aufzusetzen.

hier kann man sogar die Dateien mit Dateimanager und z.B. scite editieren . 

Man reagiert dann auch nicht gleich so panisch, wenn mal was nicht so funktioniert wie man das gerne hätte  :Very Happy: 

Nachteil an Gentoo ist in meinen Augen daß ab und an (sicher auch durch mein Zutun) mal ein Neuaufsetzen des gesamten Systems angesagt ist.

Meist durch Blocks und diverse Abhängigkeiten + z.B. unregelmäßigem Update (6 Monate) ausgelösten Fehlern beim Update. Hatte ich erst vor kurzem.

Da war ich dann irgend wann an dem Punkt, wo nichts mehr ging.

app-emulation/virtualbox ist zum Beispiel zum Ausprobieren von Distributionen eine tolle Sache

systemd ist in meinen Augen ein Schandfleck

Keep Things simple  :Idea: 

hab momentan diesen Müll allerdings am laufen. 

naja wird aber wieder, sobald ich mal wieder etwas Zeit habe, in einem neu aufgesetzten System, dem alten openrc weichen müssen

Gnome ohne systemd

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GNOME/GNOME_Without_systemd

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1022050.html

```
 eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/13.0

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/selinux

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd

  [8]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma

  [9]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma/systemd *

```

also müßte irgendwie schon gehen

----------

